

Ask HN: Review my website - HotNameList.com - jorgem
http://HotNameList.com
Does it seem like all the good COM domain names are taken?<p>There are still good COM domains for websites, blogs, or investment... HotNameList shows 100 good, AVAILABLE COM domain names every day. No auctions or parking. Search lets you look for key words or topics...
======
Jasber
Nice concept and good implementation. My only suggestion is get rid of the
ads. Paid lists will be a huge revenue generator, no need to scare people off
with ads.

I'd suggest checking out Google Hot Trends
(<http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends>) and finding available domain names
against that.

I had a site like this years ago and it did quite well. Looks like you found
the right business model as well, domain squatters pay big money for these
lists.

The only reason I stopped doing it was because I felt uneasy contributing to
the domain name squatting problem.

~~~
jorgem
>> no need to scare people off with ads.

Point taken.

>> I'd suggest checking out Google Hot Trends

Many of the "hot picks" come from there.

>> contributing to the domain name squatting problem

Trademark violations are a big problem. I can pretend to ignore the issue in
the same way the gun makers say "We're not the ones pulling the trigger." But
the difference is that many domain buyers are NOT really all that educated on
UDRP and trademarks. I think I'll investigate automatically removing domains
that appear to contain trademarks, or at least flagging them -- not sure how
hard that will be.

------
siong1987
I don't know why I have this idea to create something similar with twitter. I
know someone out there will be amazed by the idea as long as it is TWITTER-
related. Think of this - Twitter Username Suggestion Service.

~~~
jorgem
Interesting. So, kindof like a new domain every 20 minutes :)

Here is a prototype ticker with a new AVAILABLE domain every second:
<http://hotnamelist.com/ticker.html>

~~~
siong1987
No. A new twitter Username every 20 minutes.

Or, you can create a twitter account that will update a new domain everyday
and ask people to subscribe to the account.

~~~
jorgem
We added a Twitter: It updates every weekday with some domain names.

<http://twitter.com/HotNameList>

------
jorgem
One of the big problems has been figuring out how to monetize it. The
advertising isn't working (probably too much of that).

And the advertising networks don't pay reliably. I know the domains are
getting clicked and sold, but there isn't always a commission at the end of
the rainbow.

I have sold a few custom lists -- but I'm curious what other monetization
ideas there might be...

~~~
rms
Do some pay more reliably? If Godaddy follows through well enough, I would
just go with them and get rid of the other options, no one is going to click
through to the more expensive registrar.

~~~
jorgem
None of them are reliable. But for different reasons. GoDaddy is best, but has
issues, too.

~~~
jorgem
It just doesn't seem prudent to publicly disparage my best advertiser.

------
toy99
Amazing resource

